# 2013 A6 3.0t Common Issues?



## RBakerian (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at buying a 2013 A6 3.0t for a daily driver, what should I look for in common issues as the car is out of warranty. 

Any major services I should check on being done?


----------



## TyShawn (Feb 15, 2015)

Subbing as I am looking at a 2013 A6 as well.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Generally, the 3.0T V6 is a troublefree engine...but there are some issues....the most common is the thermostat failure.

1)Thermostat failures (the plastic thermostat was revised but is still prone to failure, typically between 50K to 70K miles). This is typically a $1300 repair bill from an Audi service dept, as the supercharger needs to be removed to access the thermostat (a $60 part).

2) Crank pulley failures (probably fixed in 3.0Ts built after around 2012). The outer portion of the pulley separates from the inner section. ($300 part)

3) 2012 to 2014 (I think this range of model years) have some issues with a timing chain tensioner, causing timing chain rattle noise during the first few seconds of engine operation. Expensive to repair as the tensioner is located at the back of the engine, and they may have to pull the trans out for access. Audi has a TSB on this.

4) The Air Injection systems (emission controls) have issues where the air passages in the cylinder heads can get clogged with carbon, causing an Emissions DTC fault code, due to insufficient air flow. Audi has a TSB and special service "Tool" to clean out the blocked passages, but it is labor intensive.

5) There seems to be a trend of failing catalytic converters at higher miles, more common if you get an ECU tune for more horsepower.

6) Concerning the automatic transmission, change the ATF fluid and filter every 30,000 miles, (even though Audi claims it is not needed, as they consider it "Lifetime fluid", or a "Sealed unit"(BS)....there is nothing sealed about it...

7) Change the oil & filter sooner than the factory specified 10,000 mile oil change interval.......change it at 5000 miles max, and use an oil (like Mobil-1 0W-40) that meets the special VW/ Audi specs (most oils do not).


----------

